# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  IFGA Moscows Purple Guppy

## IrcKnight

Sharing another strain i have from IFGA Breeder

----------


## Picayune

Nice collection there bro  :Smile:

----------

